# A lil bit of pin up work!



## SwansonPhotography (Jun 8, 2013)

Hello all, i recently started doing photography as my main job and my business has been catching along pretty well! i was wondering, as ive seen a bunch of amazing photographers here, i need a lil bit of help. as you see the two pictures below.

what could be, if Any, improvements you could have made?


----------



## o hey tyler (Jun 8, 2013)

Just warning you, critique may be a bit harsh if you're posting in the professional gallery. 

Honestly, these don't say pinup to me. It looks like you and this female were walking through a questionable part of town and she posed awkwardly to have a few photos taken of her. 

I don't like the pose in #1. It looks contrived and uncomfortable. It also looks like you shot these mid day.


----------



## cptkid (Jun 8, 2013)

Your white balance seems to be off. 

Subject bang in the center of the frame, seems rather boring. 

The light is hard and not very flattering to the model.


----------



## tirediron (Jun 8, 2013)

To be honest, I'm hard-pressed to think of what couldn't be improved.  The first thing that I notice is the background; stained concrete block, standing in what looks like a dirty alley-way.  I'm sorry, but that does NOT scream pin-up to me at all.   As mentioned the lighting is very harsh and the fact that your shutter-speed was 1/800 tells me that you didn't use any sort of off-camera flash, which both of these images desparately need.  If you are going to use a linear background like bricks, please ensure that they're level.  The pose has been mentioned, but the clothing choices are NOT appropriate; what sort of pre-shoot consultation took place?  A white & dark blue dress?  You've probably got seven stops of range right there so very much less than ideal, the dress doesn't look like it's seen an iron in a very long time, and how are pink shoes appropriate w/ dark blue?  Not on any colour wheel I can find.

The second image is much better, but still lacking.  The top of the dress is blown or nearly so in places, and the specular highlights on her knees are overly strong.  

Being a good photographer is all about the details.  Anyone can come along wtih a camera set to 'Auto' and take some pictures.  You should be capturing photographs.  That means taking care of the details; ensuring that clothing choice is appropriate (yes, I am well aware that despite how many times we might talk to a client about this, it sometimes goes wrong, c'est la vie), the clothes are neat and clean and ironed.  It also means choosing appropriate venues.  The second background is much more subtle and pleasing to the eye than the first. 

Being a good photographer (as in good enough to earn pay) also means being able to deal wtih all sorts of conditions.  Granted mid-day on a bright, sunny day is NOT the ideal time to have to shoot, but ehh... sometimes that's when you have to, so bring out the lights.  One light with a large softbox, or even a large reflector would have made all the difference here.

These images aren't bad, but they have a long way to go to get where they should be as commissioned work.

Just my $00.02 worth - your mileage may vary.

~John


----------



## Tony S (Jun 8, 2013)

In the first image you missed the focus on your subject, but got the cinder block wall nice and detailed.  For mid day light you are going to need to really watch the contrasts because of the harsh shadows.  Even with midday light the color balance looks a bit off as those whites are just not white.

  Your second image is an awkward pose, even those it's not a text book "crotch" shot, it's still not a flattering angle for her legs making her knees look huge. turn those legs to the side a bit and show the curves.


----------



## pixmedic (Jun 8, 2013)

model is beautiful. background is not. 
the other comments pretty much sum things up. i don't really have anything else to add as far as these images go except if you have the ability to use her again as a model, i would do some re-shoots. 

i checked out your facebook business page since you had it as your watermark. Im not sure what equipment you have/use, but there are a lot of underexposed images there. a lot of shadows that could be fixed with some flash, blown out highlights, and poor background choices. you also have a fair amount of missed focus on your people shots, especially the shots that have the model next to something that might partially be in the foreground.  

I would definitely suggest some on and off camera flashes, especially for your "pin up" work. 
its hard to give much more advice without knowing what equipment you have, and what you use on these shoots.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jun 8, 2013)

First thing.. is NEVER shoot in light like that! Hard shadows, bright highlights...  (unless you know how to compensate for it, at least!)

#1... the wall looks much sharper then she does... missed focus? Ugly wall. Your watermark is horrid.. and it covers her feet.

#2... better, but the harsh light kills it...


----------



## Trever1t (Jun 8, 2013)

^^ right, you shot her facing 12:30pm sun. If you have to shoot direct overhead light learn to backlight and fill. 

How old are you if I might ask? I'm guessing high school? So when you say main job you mean it's better than your allowance? 

Honest and brutal...these are NOT pro quality images.

Now don't get all discouraged, I have seen worse and by older and (should be) experienced shooters.


----------



## SCraig (Jun 8, 2013)

SwansonPhotography said:


> what could be, if Any, improvements you could have made?


Well, I think the "If Any" part has been thoroughly covered.

I don't think her blouse is white, I think it's very pale pink (which would help explain the hot pink shoes).  Set the beads in her necklace to almost white (RGB 235, 235,235) and the blouse has a pink tint to it.  It's just blown to nearly white by that direct sunlight.

OP, you've gotten some excellent advice here.  Don't take it as an insult, just learn from it.  Your model is a beautiful lady, so pick a cloudy day and try again with her.


----------



## kundalini (Jun 8, 2013)

tirediron said:


> To be honest, I'm hard-pressed to think of what couldn't be improved. The first thing that I notice is the background; stained concrete block, standing in what looks like a dirty alley-way. I'm sorry, but that does NOT scream pin-up to me at all. .........


Apologies for being pedantic, but these shots don't even whisper pin-up.

OP, the words you read in this thread may seem harsh, but there is truth in them.

EDIT:
OP, check out *Alberto Vargas*.


----------



## SwansonPhotography (Jun 8, 2013)

Well thanks everyone, for the advice i appreciate it, i was asking for it. Harsh words are honestly just words of wisom! Im 21 hears old and have only been shooting for about 6-7 months. Im still a novice at best.
Im going to purchase a external flash soon, i posted here for advice, and i appreciate anything i can get honestly, im slowly teaching myself and fully get used too my equipment.


----------



## tirediron (Jun 8, 2013)

You'll probably do better in the future by posting in the 'People Gallery' (unless of course these are actually paid shoots) as the critique you receive there will be more focused on what you can do to improve.  As Tyler pointed out above, when people post in the 'Professional Gallery' they get judged as working professionals, (and often by working professionals) and the expectations are considerably higher since it's assumed that you have learned your craft.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jun 9, 2013)

tirediron said:


> *You'll probably do better in the future by posting in the 'People Gallery'* (unless of course these are actually paid shoots) as the critique you receive there will be more focused on what you can do to improve.  As Tyler pointed out above, when people post in the 'Professional Gallery' they get judged as working professionals, (and often by working professionals) and the expectations are considerably higher since it's assumed that you have learned your craft.



^THIS! (even if they are paid shoots, posting in the professional gallery sets expectations for professional quality work... which we don't always see, paid or not!)

Check out Diffusers and Reflectors... very useful for this type of lighting. One large diffuser panel between your model and the sun would have vastly improved these shots!   Something like this would work...  Amazon.com: Fotodiox 5-in-1-4060 4 0x 60 Inches Oval Premium Grade Reflector Pro Collapsible Disc: Camera & Photo


----------

